
What would be the role of developers in NoCode Era - jojo_was_a_man
I wonder with myself, what is the future of being developer?<p>Since for Frontend you can have platform for Wix, and &quot;back-end&quot; automation can be done via  Zapier etc..<p>I always believed that developer should focus on algorithms, but also the age of ML had shuffled the cards..<p>What is your point of view?
======
jojo_was_a_man
Thinking about it a little bit more, the answer might be: Software engineering
rather than developing is the crucial skill.

Since, it allows to manage and planning esoteric complex applications (Like
Netflix, etc..)

